# Anyone using 'tape emulators' for orchestral mixing?



## Rob Elliott (Oct 21, 2017)

I got an email on this new Softtube 'tape' plug and on the surface I am not sure it applies to what is right in front of me (soon to mix an orchestral score.) Has anyone tried this plug or found another similar type plug SUPER useful for orchestral mixing (especially to 'warm' up strings / piano.) Thanks for any advice / experience.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 21, 2017)

I use the UAD Studer and Ampex tape plug ins and love them.

I'm sure the Softtube is good they make quality stuff, you may also want to keep an eye out for Waves Kramer tape plug-in when it's on sale I believe it's less than $30 as long as you do not have any issues using Waves.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 21, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> I use the UAD Studer and Ampex tape plug ins and love them.
> 
> I'm sure the Softtube is good they make quality stuff, you may also want to keep an eye out for Waves Kramer tape plug-in when it's on sale I believe it's less than $30 as long as you do not have any issues using Waves.


Thanks - yea I have other soft tube stuff and haven't been disappointed - yet - 'trying' the TAPE now and the first one (A) with some wet/dry tweaking is probably what I am after for 'strings'. I'll look at the UAD and Waves ones you mentioned. Thanks again.


----------



## Gerhard Westphalen (Oct 21, 2017)

I use a lot of the Slate VTM. Often for scratchy sounding sample or live strings and on the master bus.


----------



## jmauz (Oct 22, 2017)

Either KramerTape or FabFilter's Saturn works great on my strings busses...used discreetly of course


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 22, 2017)

I own FF Saturn and it has its own sound for sure. Got to say this 'TAPE' demo is impressive - particularily love the 'A' model - with the wet/dry dialed back a bit.


----------



## Vakhtang (Oct 22, 2017)

Check out TB ReelBus, you might end up loving it once you give it a try. I literally use it on every single project, does wonders. Fits very well in an orchestral mix - also great for anything else imo.


----------



## robh (Oct 22, 2017)

I've been playing around with Air Windows (airwindows.com) FromTape and ToTape plugins. I like what I hear when I put them on strings.

Rob


----------



## ghobii (Oct 23, 2017)

I love u-He's "Satin". It's not only a really versatile tape emulation, it's also my favorite delay plugin.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Oct 23, 2017)

Another fan of Satin, as it sits on my main stereo output for every cue, and is therefore part of my sound.


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 23, 2017)

Satin also does the Dolby A mixing trick very well (shhh, secret 



Ned Bouhalassa said:


> Another fan of Satin, as it sits on my main stereo output for every cue, and is therefore part of my sound.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 23, 2017)

Ok - I'll give Satin a 'try'. Have to say to date, my favorite is this softtube TAPE. Super 'smooth' - warmth and clarity (hard to achieve.)


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Oct 23, 2017)

Another vote for the Slate Digital VTM. Great stuff !


----------



## DynamicK (Oct 24, 2017)

On occasion use *McDSP Analog Channel*( Bought on a sale) which has a selection of different Tape plus analogue circuitry emulations.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Oct 24, 2017)

I like using tape emulation on the final mixdown. Often the J37 tape from Waves. It can add additional oomph, warmth, texture and a slightly broadened stereo image that often sounds very attractive. But I wouldn't always just slap on a tape emulation on everything by default. Listen closely if the result makes sense on a particular track. Sometimes tape emulation could also sap the energy of the track a bit, by warming up a dense mix in unpleasant way and rounding off the edges of the top air frequencies resulting in a bloated, subdued sounds. Also always check if it's messing with phase correlation.


----------



## ColonelMarquand (Oct 24, 2017)

You have to be very careful with Saturn because its easy to go over what is acceptable. For mixing, I like to use a simple UA plug.


----------



## Bohrium (Oct 24, 2017)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I like using tape emulation on the final mixdown. Often the J37 tape from Waves...


Same here ... I own the Kramer plugin, too, but I'm using it less and less ... and I haven't touched the Slate one for a while. I own a lot of Nebula stuff for tape emulation, too, but they haven't gotten much usage lately either.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Oct 24, 2017)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> I like using tape emulation on the final mixdown. Often the J37 tape from Waves. It can add additional oomph, warmth, texture and a slightly broadened stereo image that often sounds very attractive. But I wouldn't always just slap on a tape emulation on everything by default. Listen closely if the result makes sense on a particular track. Sometimes tape emulation could also sap the energy of the track a bit, by warming up a dense mix in unpleasant way and rounding off the edges of the top air frequencies resulting in a bloated, subdued sounds. Also always check if it's messing with phase correlation.


Couldn't agree more. This is one of those things you 'notice' when missing but using too much might only be 2% 'more'. For me the 'wet/dry' knob is one of the most important on the GUI.


----------



## emid (Oct 24, 2017)

Hope not derailing the thread but coincidentally was watching this video today. I use Nebula R2R from cdsoundmaster sometimes though.


----------



## JJP (Oct 24, 2017)

I use the UAD Ampex on the master buss. It's a nice coloration and a bit of compressive glue. I'll also sometimes run the UAD Studer on individual tracks. I get a cumulative effect that way which can be very nice and help various samples to blend in a section.


----------



## Chris Porter (Oct 24, 2017)

I've used console and tape emulation on every orchestral score (and every other thing I've ever written) since I first got them years ago. I use Slate Digital's VCC and VTM, if you're wondering. I absolutely love the analogue warmth they provide, when used tastefully (not as an obvious effect).


----------



## synthpunk (Oct 29, 2017)

Waves J37 Abbey Rd tape plugin is currently on sale for $29 during Waves Halloween sale. FYI if it helps anyone.


----------



## skyy38 (Oct 29, 2017)

Rob Elliott said:


> I got an email on this new Softtube 'tape' plug and on the surface I am not sure it applies to what is right in front of me (soon to mix an orchestral score.) Has anyone tried this plug or found another similar type plug SUPER useful for orchestral mixing (especially to 'warm' up strings / piano.) Thanks for any advice / experience.



Begging pardon for my seeming ignorance but aren't these "tape warmers" also a part and parcel of an already digital domain, which means that they have nothing to do with "analog?"

And, by now, I thought all of us were WAY beyond the early days of digital recording , where everything supposedly DID sound digitally "brittle."

In the now, I have a ZOOM H1 Handy Recorder and it sounds perfectly warm, without having to warm it further and I have recorded voice overs and digital keyboards ( through the speakers ) with it.

Seems to me, that if you seek TRUE warmth, maybe you should go "old school" and mix your creations down to either a quality cassette tape rig , or a 6-Head Hi-Fi VCR.


----------



## skyy38 (Oct 29, 2017)

Rob Elliott said:


> I got an email on this new Softtube 'tape' plug and on the surface I am not sure it applies to what is right in front of me (soon to mix an orchestral score.) Has anyone tried this plug or found another similar type plug SUPER useful for orchestral mixing (especially to 'warm' up strings / piano.) Thanks for any advice / experience.



And also, avail yourself of this article-it may come in handy:

http://www.malonedigital.com/starwars.pdf


----------



## J-M (Oct 30, 2017)

synthpunk said:


> Waves J37 Abbey Rd tape plugin is currently on sale for $29 during Waves Halloween sale. FYI if it helps anyone.



Yeah, I was waiting for it.


----------

